# What Are You Listening To??



## Karasu (Feb 15, 2022)

You know how this works - link to YouTube, or you can just tell us what you're listening to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 15, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 16, 2022)

My personally constructed playlists.

For background noise and work/mood/exercise.



For chilling/nostalgia.



And one that is obviously not mine but good for when I don't wanna hear people yelling in my ears.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 16, 2022)

nostalgiaaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 20, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 20, 2022)

Original Lofi Hip Hop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2022)

j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 20, 2022)

my playlist is allover the place lol
here some example
weeb music

local/indo stuff

old malaysia songs

some western pop

rap like Logic 1-800 

and some classical sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> j/k



>reaches for neg button
>laments its removal
>fucc

 j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (Feb 20, 2022)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Feb 22, 2022)

I had to change my rating. Like? Sure. Lewd? Spot on.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Stringer (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Mihawk (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Feb 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2022)

Not a song but I've been following an interview with Diddy's former bodyguard, Gene Deal:


----------



## wibisana (Mar 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Mar 6, 2022)

Total chill out music for Sunday - formerly Chilled Cow, now Lofi Girl


----------



## Karasu (Mar 7, 2022)

wibisana said:


>


It's interesting - I used to listen to baroque, Renaissance, and even earlier pieces (like Jordi Savall kinda stuff).


This guy has an amazing, organic fluidity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Mar 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Mihawk (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 16, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 17, 2022)

@aiyanah 
decent song

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Van Basten (Mar 18, 2022)

Low Ambient Chatter Outside My Office — Real World

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 19, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Mar 27, 2022)

OS one hit wonder


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Apr 2, 2022)

I heard this song earlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Apr 4, 2022)

what the hell ^ was that!!??


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 4, 2022)

Karasu said:


> what the hell ^ was that!!??


i threw you into the deep end of the scp foundation.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 4, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> i threw you into the deep end of the scp foundation.



Yeah - my head asplode!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## jesusus (Apr 7, 2022)

The Dulcet Tones of the Numagog Gospel Choir


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2022)

Is that Callie?


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is that Callie?


Is Mori Calliope.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Is Mori Calliope.


That's what I meant. She makes pretty good music. I remember some of her songs from before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's what I meant. She makes pretty good music. I remember some of her songs from before.


Until around 2 months ago i didn't know her. I crossed with one of her music videos by chance and really liked it.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 8, 2022)

The Baseh'd Ballad of the Eternal Kingdom and Our Lord


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 9, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2022)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 21, 2022)

@aiyanah it was this one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Ederfaust (Apr 22, 2022)

Kind of underrated, they're kind of B-tier in terms of visibility in the post-punk crowd but a give it listen. There's something about the live version that makes the initial tone of the original more elevated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Mihawk (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Gin (Apr 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (May 1, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 1, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 1, 2022)

in retrospect this album was a classic

definitely sing at the top of your lungs material

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 1, 2022)

so good

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 1, 2022)

fiiiiiireee


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 1, 2022)

i love her

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 1, 2022)

personal fav

and there are still more bangers o.o

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (May 2, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (May 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (May 3, 2022)

Good choices!


----------



## Karasu (May 3, 2022)

That intro message - just wow.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Ederfaust (May 5, 2022)

Back again. Decided to post this shoegaze tune. I feel as I am a bit too old to listen to this song - maybe it's because I've listened to Slowdive too much - maybe it's just the lyrics. 



To make up for it, here is this Psychedelic Furs song:


----------



## Voyeur (May 6, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Asura barracuda (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (May 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 7, 2022)

who remembers this shit? wait for the chorus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 8, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> who remembers this shit? wait for the chorus


High school summarised.

Watched it closely each time it was on TV (on some french music channel) because I fell in love with the art style, tried to emulate it a lot to largely unsatisfying and even embarrassing results but hey!

Awesome song too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (May 8, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Karasu -- Turn. It. Up. (May 11, 2022)

Turn. It. Up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Eros (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (May 12, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (May 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Eros (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 18, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (May 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (May 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (May 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (May 21, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Eros (May 23, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Ederfaust (May 25, 2022)

It's that time again. Lately I've been teaching myself some scales and learned the Emaj scale. As a part of research, I found a playlist of songs in that scale and thought this song sounds nice. Interesting scale, can be melancholic but uplifting. 


In other avenues I've taken a liking to Pulp's _"_Common People". Love the Farfisa organ progression at the end.


----------



## saiya-jin (May 26, 2022)

Good late night vibes


----------



## Rinoa (May 27, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 1, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Mihawk (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## ClannadFan (Jun 11, 2022)

This the shit I listen to when I workout lol


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 13, 2022)

I love that song!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## ClannadFan (Jun 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## ClannadFan (Jun 15, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ClannadFan (Jun 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jun 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Jun 21, 2022)

A friend told me to listen to this song - I love it. Kinda spoke to me about seeing yourself and change.


*Spoiler*: _Lyrics _ 




Take a look away
Think about the things you say
The day awaits your soul in chains
Ya got to make it today
Or there will be hell to pay
And there is no other way

Look at how you're living now
Life can always bring you down
the cradle to the grave
All I give is all I save

Every day's the same
Can you still feel the pain
You lose your mind then go insane
I can't talk to you
You can't tell me what to do
What I need is up to you

Look at how you're living now
Life can always bring you down
the cradle to the grave
All I give is all I save...

And I wonder how they live
Always taking what they give
Never far, always near, lose your mind
Gripping you with...fear...
What's done is done...

*Hey, Slave, take it to the grave
Walk in someone else's shoes
That's the path you paved
Live, die, take off that disguise
Find your own reflection now
In the pool it lies*

Now you know the score
You can't take this hell anymore
You feel like you never did before
Go and find the way
You're closer to it everyday
Yes, this is the price you pay

And I wonder how they live
Always taking what they give
Never far, always near, lose your mind
Gripping you with fear...
When the first comes down...


----------



## Eros (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Jun 26, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 1, 2022)

Queen B is back


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 4, 2022)

My "this hAs been on repEat iN my hEaD AlL dAY!" playlist. Specifically the last ten to twenty songs.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jul 8, 2022)

This is the song that started it all back in the day, Britney Spears mania. It's hard to believe it was 24 years ago.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 8, 2022)

Rollercoaster by Bean


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Jul 11, 2022)

I can't believe I stumbled across this - huge memories from forever ago.


----------



## Eros (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## wibisana (Jul 12, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> Rollercoaster by Bean

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2022)

Someday...

Someday when I get a gf again I'll get her to cosplay SHODAN and step on me... Then when she leaves me in the morning after I unlock the door I'll treasure the moment and recording till I die


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 19, 2022)

remembering this masterpiece

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 19, 2022)

and now this


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jul 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 24, 2022)

@ClannadFan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 24, 2022)

Listening metallica, it was really good. I wasnt fan of them growing up. More of Bon Jovi fan


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Ederfaust (Aug 1, 2022)

Been listening to this album lately, such a good lineup and band.

Here is another. The final and second chorus is the best thing ever.


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 1, 2022)

Dante by PierceTheSkies 
Autopsy by Gurldoll


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Aug 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## pfft (Aug 5, 2022)

Renaissance


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 5, 2022)

pfft said:


> Renaissance


i might be the only person alive who isnt enjoying the album :/


----------



## pfft (Aug 5, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i might be the only person alive who isnt enjoying the album :/


It’s fun .. what kind of music do you like? I am guessing pop or  more Taylor swift , Ariana grande ?  What you liking RN?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 5, 2022)

pretty girl <3 by infinityghxst


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 7, 2022)

pfft said:


> It’s fun .. what kind of music do you like? I am guessing pop or  more Taylor swift , Ariana grande ?  What you liking RN?



i like stripper music lol

a lot of hip-hop, rnb, pop, and some random shit thrown in. taylor swift not so much (maybe older taylor swift?). ari is cool, but not a huge fan

im really digging afro/pop at the moment. burna boy keeps coming out with the hits


i just got back from the young money reunion concert. absolutely exhausted


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Traveling Swordsman (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 18, 2022)

F 
R
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

AK


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 20, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Tri (Aug 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2022)

Hazzerd - Delirium


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Aug 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 23, 2022)

Sabbath by Original God.


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Sep 2, 2022)

I love this song. It sounds so awesome.


----------



## Polaris (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Sep 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Ederfaust (Sep 9, 2022)

I enjoy listening to songs with tender singing. They're quite comforting. 3rd song reminds of _Use Somebody _from King of Leon. Nostalgic.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## cmiygl (Sep 11, 2022)

IGOR


----------



## wibisana (Sep 12, 2022)

Sometimes I miss simpler day, no kids, just GF (now wife) but im grateful for them


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Sep 12, 2022)

i'm not actually listening to this, but i am having to make a point for a certain AI.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Sep 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Sep 22, 2022)

Everybody needs a little Joe every now and again.


----------



## Trueno (Sep 22, 2022)

Besides Yakuza music and Eurobeats ... This is what I've been playing all day and sharing with friends.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 23, 2022)

@Schneider 
Bro she was so beautiful

So i found the koplo version and track back to her (original singer)
Malay version
Dangdut/koplo version


----------



## trance (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Tri (Sep 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## dergeist (Sep 25, 2022)

A friend I saw maybe 3 weeks back (as fit as a fiddle) passed away

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Sep 25, 2022)

This guy is old school, but I kinda like him.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 25, 2022)

I love this one ~


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Sep 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Sep 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Black zetsu (Oct 1, 2022)

- neon blade 
- without me 
- El gomiza ( Arabian rap ) 
- habibi 
- can't buy me loving


----------



## Tri (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Gin (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Polaris (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Tri (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Simon (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 7, 2022)

Oh yeah I'm sold on this guy so far!


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Oct 9, 2022)

My neighbour's brat screaming his lungs out for the 50th time in the week


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2022)

One of my favorites!



I almost forgot that I commented on this one a long time ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2022)

What's your avatar from, Flower? 

And let's see: 

*Spoiler*: _lol wtf, this was so time consuming_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 18, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What's your avatar from, Flower?
> 
> And let's see:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _lol wtf, this was so time consuming_



not too sure if its from a series- i just thought it was a neat avatar


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 19, 2022)

this video is wild

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 28, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 30, 2022)

Not the biggest RE fan myself but in honour of Halloween I gave the latest main game's soundtrack a listen and this song sure popped out for me.




Had no idea Village's bio catalyst is a freaking nematode this time! Not that we even know what the fuck the Plaga are... My bet's on a sort of parasitoid arthropod but the anatomy and... signs are kinda messy. Not big on the whole abstract secrecy that Capcom is so obsessed with since RE4


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 30, 2022)

This however...






This song's beat will forever be...

Fucking unbreakable


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 31, 2022)

Been listening to Slowed and Reverb music recently,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 31, 2022)

So, I think you might be a fan too.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Oh yeah I'm sold on this guy so far!


Imma play this when I'm passing fools on the way to work tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2022)

Eros said:


> So, I think you might be a fan too.


Yuh! And these two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 2, 2022)

Can't believe it's been 17 (?!) years since this dropped...




Way to make me feel older than Madonna now.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 2, 2022)

Speaking of old.

Welcome to 2000s Eastern Europe  




This was considered provocative then.

This and all the local "elders" calling Prodigy a "band of junkies"


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 4, 2022)

the tiktoks about this song are hilarious


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 6, 2022)

wrong song :/


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Dressed in White (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## wibisana (Nov 11, 2022)

Found this guy on shorts, copied from tiktoks. I used to hate the song, it was too cringy/edgy but it grow on me


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 11, 2022)

Whoever created this beat is the goat.
Alongside Mary J's singing This is a masterpiece


----------



## Eros (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 12, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Tri (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Lmao (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Dressed in White (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 14, 2022)

only way to dance to this song is to jump up and down


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2022)

My friend keeps bring up Hall and Oats and it keeps getting suck in my head


----------



## Dressed in White (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Dressed in White (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 16, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 16, 2022)

Not his best nor my personal fav track but still the one that caught my attention in the first place.


----------



## Dressed in White (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Polaris (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 26, 2022)

It’s not Ed Sheeran and still too beautiful. Love this song.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 30, 2022)

i like that you have the same bad taste in music as me bugman


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 30, 2022)

Gin said:


> i like that you have the same bad taste in music as me bugman


There is no such thing as bad taste, just taste.

Except for rap. Fuck rap. Hip hop for lyfe.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 1, 2022)

Week 2... The sickness continues.




i hear the voices too


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 2, 2022)

Fakk it!



Impressive game to this day even if a bit on the simplistic side compared to her "sister" Alice


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Voyeur (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Dec 8, 2022)

2022 and im still bumping this lol, this is the perfect song to take shawty back to the crib after an amazing date. 

and bruh why you posting the clean version?


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 8, 2022)

The song finished pretty quick...and now for the encore


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Wh1p (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Mihawk (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## SSMG (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 24, 2022)

Some good shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SSMG (Dec 24, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Some good shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 25, 2022)

Youtube decided to be good to me this Christmas morning.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 25, 2022)

the influence tiktok has on my playlist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 28, 2022)

Might be my top ed in Chainsaw Man


----------



## SSMG (Jan 1, 2023)

This one's for you Gangsta Boo.


----------



## Unresponsive (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## aiyanah (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## aiyanah (Jan 2, 2023)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Jan 2, 2023)

I like it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Jan 2, 2023)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 2, 2023)

Unresponsive said:


> I like it


good to know


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## aiyanah (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## aiyanah (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## aiyanah (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## aiyanah (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## aiyanah (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## aiyanah (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Unresponsive (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 5, 2023)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 5, 2023)

youuuuuuuu neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeded me


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## aiyanah (Friday at 6:53 PM)




----------



## aiyanah (Friday at 7:41 PM)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sunday at 3:57 PM)




----------



## Flowjr (Monday at 8:38 AM)

said it before, ill say it again

genuinely happy to see this man come up


----------



## Rinoa (Today at 2:35 AM)




----------



## Swarmy (Today at 12:56 PM)

Found that one song stuck in my head since high school.




Now need to find how it got in there, although I have a suspect


----------

